# Old model ruger blackhawk



## harleyrider (Dec 6, 2013)

Just picked up a old model Blackhawk, mint condition, .357 made in 1969. Here is my problem. The cylinder will only accept .38 special rounds and not .357. Tried empty resized cases with same results. Cylinder is clean, no carbon ridge. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------

